# 40 gallon long lighting choices



## Powchekny (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm trying to get back into the planted tank hobby after a long hiatus. I'ce decided to make my first effort a 33 gallon (maybe 40) gallon long tank, and I'm really struggling with the number of lighting choices available. Both the tanks I'm thinking about have the same footprint as a 55 gallon tank, so fixture sizes should be no problem.

Anyway, I'm looking for the optimal combination of enough light for good plant growth, low cost, and reliability. I was thinking about getting two of these.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24

or one of these

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...7/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

total wattage seems to be 56 in either case. I'm not sure that's enough. I was hoping the low profile of these tanks would allow for lower wattage.

Are there better solutions for me? Opinions welcome, obviously.

tom


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Tom.

I would not go with the T5 setups for planted tanks. Go with T5HO fixtures for sure. I like Sundials/Nova Extreme Pro by Current USA, Hagen Glo dual fixtures, Teks by Sunlight Supply, and there are many more on the market. Hopefully this sets you on the right path. PLEASE REMEMBER.... this is only my opinion (although some other seasoned planted tank enthusiasts will also chime in). 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. I'm new to the modern planted tanks too but I'm learning. I have the same 40gal long .I did spend 1 month in reading for lights, chillers, filters etc. Everything depend from your personal choose of plants and how many you will put in to aquarium.
I bought this one.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9662+9869&pcatid=9869
Not too expensive, best price on the bulbs and unbeatable Kelvin range availability. You can have from 32W to 96W + 3 different K bulbs at the same time. Because bulb are T8 if you like to keep WPG rule you have to count that the 32W of T8 is like 45-50W of T12 bulbs to which this WPG rule was created. If you have any questions let me know .I'll try to help you if I can.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you guys have me on the right track. I didn't realize there was a difference between T5 tubes and T5 HO. I guess I'll be going with a 2*54 W T5 HO fixture for my 40 gallon long tank.

I'm thinking of the Hagen GLO

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19759

Sunlight supply

http://www.innovativelights.com/ss-960030.html

and the Catalina model, mentioned in another thread (which I can't find now)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1419

Should I do three tubes instead, or would that be overkill?

Does 108 watts in a 48" fixture seem like enough light for a 40 gallon "medium light" tank? That's what I'm shooting for. Also, there are various types of bulbs available for these beasties. Should I get 2 6700K bulbs?

thanks very much for answering my questions,

tom


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 15, 2010)

Just an update. I ended up purchasing a Catalina Aquariums 3 tube 48" fixture, with 3 T5HO bulbs, all 6500K.

What I've been reading about the Catalina products has been good, and the price was only $149


----------

